# Temperature guage flashes



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

Is it normal for the temperature guage to flash when it dips below zero degrees celsius outside? Even if I change the guage to my tripmeter or clock, once it gets colder, the temperature is displayed and starts flashing. My dealer informed me a while back that this was normal, but I just want to check with other X-Trail owners.
Thanks.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I'm sorry..... LOL*

HI,

Congrats.. you now have joined all of us in the most disliked feature of the X-Trail.... but need not worry... spring is around the corner and you will have 7 or so more months of no blinking....

I wonder.. knowing Nissan... when it get to hot....what happens.... LOL.. any suggestions..... LOL

Stephen





stx said:


> Is it normal for the temperature guage to flash when it dips below zero degrees celsius outside? Even if I change the guage to my tripmeter or clock, once it gets colder, the temperature is displayed and starts flashing. My dealer informed me a while back that this was normal, but I just want to check with other X-Trail owners.
> Thanks.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

says in the manual that it flashed with 3 degrees or lower - they say that black ice can form at 3 degrees or lower and they want to warn you with a flashy flashy.



stx said:


> Is it normal for the temperature guage to flash when it dips below zero degrees celsius outside? Even if I change the guage to my tripmeter or clock, once it gets colder, the temperature is displayed and starts flashing. My dealer informed me a while back that this was normal, but I just want to check with other X-Trail owners.
> Thanks.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Again, I can't believe this feature bothers anyone. I appreciate the heads-up when the outside temp drops into the danger zone. :thumbup:


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

well...it is rather annoying, as is the a/c coming on in the defrost modes and, well, the noise coming from the front dash...but that's another thread...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

It's not the smartest way of programing it by Nissan. My BMW will flash the temp and chime at +3 for a few seconds then remain steady state if the OBC was on, or turn back off if the OBC was off, thats good engineering.

Still, I have gotten use to it, and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

sherpy said:


> well...it is rather annoying, as is the a/c coming on in the defrost modes and, well, the noise coming from the front dash...but that's another thread...


I think I'm missing out on the whole X-Trail experience. I'm not annoyed with the temp display at all, my AC does not come on in defrost (Is that just in the LE?), and my dash is completely silent. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Avery, it may just be the LE that the A/C comes on if Defrost is set. It's part of the Dehumidification to keep windows clear. In my BMW manual, it also states to turn on the A/C to assist clearing the windows faster because A/C is a dehumidifier. 

It further tells you to turn on the A/C at least once every week to keep the compressor seals lubricated.


As to the "Whole X-Trail Experience" We all have our tolerance level of good & bad experiences  Mine has been very good so far independant of what ever issues I may have


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

I test drove a Hyundai Tuscon a while back and it had the same feature. When you switch to Defrost, it turns on the Air Conditioning. I thought this was a defect, but the salesperson told me that it was intentional to reduce moisture in the cabin.

He echoed what you said about it being good to run the compressor during the winter to keep the seals in good shape and said the only harm done by using A/C is reduced gas mileage.

With the Tuscon you can override the A/C after it comes on, but it resets each time you switch to defrost or start the car.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> I think I'm missing out on the whole X-Trail experience. I'm not annoyed with the temp display at all, my AC does not come on in defrost (Is that just in the LE?), and my dash is completely silent. Am I doing something wrong?



well, yes, it's just the LE for the a/c...and there is a "crackle" coming from the right front dash as discussed in the "noisy x-trail" thread so have printed off that section to take with me when I go for the oil change....the crackle started this past weekend, at roughly 800 klm, but was 1/2 expecting that.... but my sunroof hasn't shattered yet   regardless, I still feel the same way I felt the day I got my x-trail - as I stood there looking at it, I wished that my arms were longer so that I could give her a great big hug...now how pathetic is that.... :cheers:


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Just a little pathetic. Not bad at all, really.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

digitaloutlaw said:


> says in the manual that it flashed with 3 degrees or lower - they say that black ice can form at 3 degrees or lower and they want to warn you with a flashy flashy.


Haha, I guess I should have read the manual!

Glad to know I'm not the only one a little annoyed by this "feature". I've gotten use to it by now, but I really wish it would only flash for a few minutes and then go back to my tripmeter.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

I can live with the flashing. My problem is, the guage reads 5 degrees higher than it really is. Unless it's an overcast day and I'm highway driving, this gauge is not very accurate. Nissan should have took a lesson from Ford or GM on where to put the thermocouple.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Winterpeg said:


> I test drove a Hyundai Tuscon a while back and it had the same feature. When you switch to Defrost, it turns on the Air Conditioning. I thought this was a defect, but the salesperson told me that it was intentional to reduce moisture in the cabin.


I got a 86 Passat (Santana) it got the same feature, also my 92 Golf & 92 Jetta, they all turn the A/C when I select Defrost feature, despite the first were a Mex made car for Mex market & the other 2 were Mex made cars for USA market, all 3 turns A/C while at Defrost mode considering were designed by German Engineers they made the job for Frost Situations.

We at México don't have Long Freezing temps but a lot of Rain with inside Foggy glasses, so this feature is wonderfull to clear glasses.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*blasphemous words*



newxtrailforme said:


> I can live with the flashing. My problem is, the guage reads 5 degrees higher than it really is. Unless it's an overcast day and I'm highway driving, this gauge is not very accurate. Nissan should have took a lesson from Ford or GM on where to put the thermocouple.



Newxtrailforme,

Now Now; Please none of those blasphemous words on this board (I mean F__d and G_).
(just jokin' around).

There seems to be alot of reports of temp gauge being off when car is brand new.... Mine was off but is now very accurate.

Give it some time... Those Japanese Nissan guys are usually on the ball.

ValBoo.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*B.U.M.P.I.N.G.*

For the benefit of all new members:

Now that late September is here and those cooler nights are here (North America) I have decided to revive this thread because at least once a year we get into the discussion of Flashing Temperature display at 3 deg C and below.

Please read this thread starting at post #1.


----------

